
Simple Way to Produce 10x Better Content - jaxsonkhan
https://campfirelabs.co/blog-1/2019/1/23/the-simple-way-to-produce-10x-better-content
======
brandonswartz
Great article and advice on taking a stressful process and making it much
simpler.

------
swyx
pretty straightforward "talk to your users" advice. fair and well written

------
moe86
Love this!

